# Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”



## Doc7505 (Apr 26, 2021)

*Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
25 Apr 2021 ~~ 

Now, I think we can all agree that the world has become a more dangerous place since Joe Biden was inaugurated U.S. president. But the question we have to ask now is, why? I mean look at it. On Friday, Chinese forces committed their largest-ever incursion into Taiwanese airspace, as worries as grow by the day of a Chinese invasion of the Democratic island republic. Meanwhile, in the Middle East, Iran is on the march with its rebel militias, now attacking Saudi oil fields and building up a stockpile of missiles that has Israeli planners increasingly nervous about a potentially devastating conflict happening sooner rather than later.
And here in Australia, officials are now also worried that with the U.S. seemingly in retreat under Joe Biden, they need to dramatically up defense preparations to counter threats from the North, i.e. China. So why are things getting so hot so fast? Surely the U.S. is still big enough and ugly enough to ward off anyone planning anything truly dangerous, right? Well, not so fast because the U.S. military, I am sorry to report, has fallen prey to invading armies of PC wokesters, human resources PowerPoint jockeys, and identity politics radicals. So instead of being on alert to fight foreign enemies, the US military is now being used to ferret out domestic foes, i.e. anyone to the right of the Biden administration.

Comment:
How long is it before the U.S. military goes down the road of the old Soviet Union where political officers were always on hand to check everyone’s thinking and overrule commanders on the ground?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 26, 2021)

Joe Biden is the incompetent, senile, titular head of the most anti-American White House administration that has ever existed.  We can count ourselves lucky if we live through one term of this lunatic and his treasonous handlers.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Apr 26, 2021)

Outstanding post.


----------



## cnm (Apr 26, 2021)

Really? Taiwanese airspace? Reads like complete 'the sky is falling' bullshit to me.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> Really? Taiwanese airspace? Reads like complete 'the sky is falling' bullshit to me.


The POINT is that it didn't happen before a rutabaga was installed as our president.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
> 25 Apr 2021 ~~
> 
> ...


Why should we take right wingers seriously?  


*Overall, we rate Populist.Press far right biased and Questionable based on the use of poor sources, promotion of propaganda and misinformation as well as a complete lack of transparency and serving as an imposter website.*
*





						Populist.Press - Media Bias Fact Check
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete...




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				



*
All right wingers have is gossip, hearsay, and soothsay trying to masquerade as a serious discussion.


----------



## cnm (Apr 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> The POINT is that it didn't happen before a rutabaga was installed as our president.


The point is it hasn't happened now. It's bullshit from a poster, who 
when in doubt 
screams and shouts
flaps his arms and runs about.


----------



## wamose (Apr 26, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> ...


 Bigots are incapable of listening to differing opinions. Your post says as much. It probably doesn't pay for you to even try to understand new ideas.


----------



## danielpalos (Apr 26, 2021)

wamose said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Right wing fantasy is simply too fantastical.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 26, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
> 25 Apr 2021 ~~
> 
> ...


What you really mean is scumo is now blaming the defeat of his warmongering tyrant trump for everything. Nothing like any of your preposterous statements is happening. You're delusional.


----------



## cnm (Apr 28, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Nothing like any of your preposterous statements is happening.


The point is to maintain the narrative. Reality is irrelevant.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 1, 2021)

The entire article is a fabrication.

Our Trade Minister recently praised the Biden Administration for making it clear the US backs Australia in her trade war with China, a statement Trump would not make.

The force bolstering in the NT is part of a long-term re-think of our strategy as China has become every more bellicose long before Biden, it all started with the rise of XI. It is also to coordinate better with the US in a growing alliance of Chinese containment, it is signal Australia is more confident America will act to contain China and the region has breathed a sigh of relief as Biden is diplomatically re-engaging as Trump's America First rhetoric and diplomatic neglect often had the region doubting if he would act to protect our collective interests.

As for internal social trends in the US military, Australia always stays out of that. That is your business.


----------



## skye (May 1, 2021)

Not only Australia is calling out this Cretin in Chief!

The whole world is!  he and his thugs  are morons!

Not woke but weak Military. The demoncRats  hate America.


----------



## Toro (May 1, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
> 25 Apr 2021 ~~
> 
> ...





What a bunch of alt-right QAnon bullshit!


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Why should we take right wingers seriously?
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Populist.Press far right biased and Questionable based on the use of poor sources, promotion of propaganda and misinformation as well as a complete lack of transparency and serving as an imposter website.*
> ...


If you addressed the actual situation of Taiwanese airspace and Saudi oil fields, and Iranian missle stockpiles, and addressed them concretely, THEN you might have something to really say here.  But just by relying on the so-often-used (ho hum) INVALIDATION CARD, attacking this source or that, sorry, you haven't said anything.

No matter how bad you may think the source is, at least* it brought SPECIFIC issues (of major importance) to the table. * YOU HAVEN'T. Nor have you shown how anything in the OP is "misinformation" or "propaganda".  The OP's content sounds reasonable and is consistent with what is happening with Biden, the US military, and what is going on around the world. Your post is an example of why we should not take LEFT-wingers seriously.

You wanna talk about _"All right wingers have"_ ? All you have is flat-out NOTHING.

And if you really wanna play the invalidation card game, I could give you some doosies on mediabiasfactcheck.com.


----------



## danielpalos (May 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why should we take right wingers seriously?
> ...


Sure.  My point is that a large military requires socialism not free market Capitalism like right wingers allege to be for when they simply practice the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) in socialism threads.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

Toro said:


> What a bunch of alt-right QAnon bullshit!


Another hollow, mud sling with zero substance to back it up.  Ho hum.


----------



## Crepitus (May 2, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
> 25 Apr 2021 ~~
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! 


The populist press?

As you can see from the other headlines on the site they are not exactly a reality based publication.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Sure.  My point is that a large military requires socialism not free market Capitalism like right wingers allege to be for when they simply practice the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) in socialism threads.


Right wingers do not allege to be for capitalism exclusively.  We are inclined to be for capitalism where it is efficient, and productive for the nation nut also for some degrees of socialism where IT is applicable. One of these is the military.  This is why your post makes no sense.

The military is entirely government supported, and thus IS one of the socialist manifestations of our society (along with Social Security, infrastructure, etc), in a society which is a combination of capitalism and various specific socialisms.


----------



## Crepitus (May 2, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Outstanding post.


Outlandish post.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> ...


See what I mean ? Instead of addressing the ISSUE(S), they go straight for the INVALIDATION CARD, expecting that to carry them through, to defeat the argument that Biden's weakness, and weakening of the military is making things dangerous. The point is well-taken, Biden IS MAKING THINGS DANGEROUS, and your use of the INVALIDATION CARD doesn't even make a tiny dent.

Your INVALIDATION CARD days are over. Back to the drawing board for you.

Time out for a little joke:  I almost made a typo slip up here. Almost typed MAKING THONGS, instead of MAKING THINGS.  ha ha ha.


----------



## danielpalos (May 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.  My point is that a large military requires socialism not free market Capitalism like right wingers allege to be for when they simply practice the abomination of hypocrisy (unto God) in socialism threads.
> ...


Unfortunately for you, there is no general warfare clause nor any common offense clause.  What we do have is a general welfare clause. 

Only the right wing is for the largest military in the world to prove they can't win wars with third world nations if they don't, fight fair.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Outlandish post.


But you don't post HOW you think it to be "outlandish".  That's why you have nothing here (but an outdated, laughable invalidation card).

Yes, it certainly IS an outstanding OP post.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Unfortunately for you, there is no general warfare clause nor any common offense clause.  What we do have is a general welfare clause.
> 
> Only the right wing is for the largest military in the world to prove they can't win wars with third world nations if they don't, fight fair.


ALL is fair in love and war.


----------



## Crepitus (May 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


It's not a real issue. It's made up crap from the fake news.

You want a real answer, post a real issue.


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

skye said:


> Not only Australia is calling out this Cretin in Chief!
> 
> The whole world is!  he and his thugs  are morons!
> 
> Not woke but weak Military. The demoncRats  hate America.


Hey!, you just hit on a really good one, Skye. I like it. This is the "woke" crowd's new name.  The WEAK crowd.

Reminds me of a New York City poster in a subway car I once saw.  It was a poster for a John Wayne movie called "Big Jake". Someday used a black felt-tip pen and changed the a to an o, spelling "Big Joke." Well, Wayne wasn't a big joke, he was the real thing, but the woke crown isn't the real thing. They ARE a joke.

We could change the word woke to WEAK, or do the same as the subway poster, and change woke to JOKE.    Either one works, no ?


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> It's not a real issue. It's made up crap from the fake news.
> 
> You want a real answer, post a real issue.


It most certainly IS A REAL ISSUE. Biden is weak, just like Obama.  Soon we'll see him bowing down to world leaders like Obama did.  Talking big, and then backing down. World leaders know what a joke he is.  Obrador hates him.  Putin laughs at him, and Kim says he will only talk to President Trump.

The fake news > CNN, MSNBC, PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, New York Times, Washington Post, ad nauseum.


----------



## Crepitus (May 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a real issue. It's made up crap from the fake news.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (May 2, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> View attachment 486286


WE ALREADY KNOW you have no substance to post - cute looking cats don't make up for that, or change the weak military we're getting from a weak highjacker of the White House (I will not refer to him as "president" - not ever)


----------



## danielpalos (May 2, 2021)

protectionist said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Not only Australia is calling out this Cretin in Chief!
> ...


Right wingers are just plain hypocrites.  Y'all can beat third world nations even with the largest military in the world; and, y'all don't want to pay wartime tax rates for it, but want tax cut economics to prove you don't fiscally care.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 2, 2021)

wamose said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...




~~~~~~








						Trump vows 'lasting partnership' with Australia 75 years after Battle of Coral Sea
					

US president dismisses any tensions with Australian prime minister, saying ties between two countries are ‘sealed in blood’




					www.theguardian.com
				



***********​








						Defense Experts Blast Biden's Taiwan Policy - Washington Free Beacon
					

Former vice president Joe Biden’s willingness to abandon the Trump administration's efforts to strengthen Taiwan could create major problems in the region and bolster China, defense experts say.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2021)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Our Trade Minister recently praised the Biden Administration for making it clear the US backs Australia in her trade war with China, a statement Trump would not make.


Yes, by taking up the slack in the market Australia's effective banishment has caused.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Trump vows 'lasting partnership' with Australia 75 years after Battle of Coral Sea
> 
> 
> US president dismisses any tensions with Australian prime minister, saying ties between two countries are ‘sealed in blood’
> ...


Well I'd take the word of the LOTUS without a second's pause. I'm sure every head of government in the world would do so too.


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 2, 2021)

cnm said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Our Trade Minister recently praised the Biden Administration for making it clear the US backs Australia in her trade war with China, a statement Trump would not make.
> ...




That actually occurred with the Trump trade deal, part of the proviso was China buys more American beef, China socked Australia as a result.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2021)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> That actually occurred with the Trump trade deal, part of the proviso was China buys more American beef, China socked Australia as a result.


Yup. The US certainly has Australia's back in the current trade war...


----------



## protectionist (May 3, 2021)

cnm said:


> Well I'd take the word of the LOTUS without a second's pause. I'm sure every head of government in the world would do so too.


What the hell is LOTUS ? Is this a typo meant to say POTUS ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 3, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> ...


"The Party is always right"


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 3, 2021)

cnm said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > That actually occurred with the Trump trade deal, part of the proviso was China buys more American beef, China socked Australia as a result.
> ...


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 3, 2021)

Indeed that that Trump is gone and the America First and only America chant is no more the entire region is breathing a sigh of relief on both the issues of trade and collective security to contain China.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 23, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​WATCH: Russian Army Ad Makes Woke USA Look Like a JOKE​​Hah!! This is like the CIA ad, who the hell is approving this crap? 
Apparently, the propagandists that are feeding this crap to America are not concerned whether the rest of the world laughs at the malaise and lack of motivation included in the recruiting posters and public service announcements.
For decades, the French Army has been the butt of jokes about uninspired soldiers merely going through the motions, until such time as they may surrender. The military of the United States is fast displacing them as paragons of this “surrender first” virtue-signaling.
Truly patriotic American soldiers are quickly being weeded out of combat units, to be replaced with soyboi and girly GI’s, some even genetically female. War ain’t Hollywood, no matter how that hypothesis keeps getting built up.


----------



## Crepitus (May 23, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


You're pushing Russian propaganda.

Nice.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 11, 2021)

Now the Secretary of Defense is imposing CRT and Equity enforced within our military administered by Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commie political commissars. Just like Stalin's military and Xi Jinpings' CCP military.









						Sen. Tom Cotton corners Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin on critical race theory in the military
					

This is the same Lloyd Austin who claimed that diversity is "a readiness issue."




					twitchy.com
				



**********​








						New Army PRT and CRT
					

For decades, the Army has assessed physical fitness through the standard fitness test that many branches of the military and law enforcement use.




					www.military.com
				



**********​








						10 most extreme 'Critical Race Theory' classes & trainings at US colleges
					

President Donald Trump instructed federal agencies to end trainings regarding “White Privilege” and “Critical Race Theory.”




					campusreform.org


----------



## Batcat (Jun 11, 2021)

If we teach our troops our country is evil and run by racist white supremacists why would they want to risk their lives to defend it?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 11, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Taiwanese airspace? Reads like complete 'the sky is falling' bullshit to me.
> ...



Gee.  Not only might that be a decided IMPROVEMENT, but after his term in office if we don't feel he was successful, we could simply bake him for dinner!


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 11, 2021)

...we can't expect Australians to understand our Constitution any better than the right-wing.


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2021)

What a joke the US Fake President is....he who stole the election, with the help of his Communist  thugs...

It's no secret....Australia knows it, everybody knows it.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 13, 2021)

skye said:


> What a joke the US Fake President is....he who stole the election, with the help of his Communist  thugs...
> 
> It's no secret....Australia knows it, everybody knows it.
> 
> ...



Couldn’t they at least have put a more competent person into the White House?


----------



## bambu. (Nov 18, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *Australia Calls Out Biden And His “Woke Military”*
> Australia Calls Out Biden And His "Woke Military"... | Populist Press 2021 ©
> 25 Apr 2021 ~~
> 
> ...


The way things are heading in the woke world of today, probably not very long.
Many people seem to believe that Joe Inc will not be getting involved it what it considers to be "other people's wars".
China now has the strongest military in the world, and getting stronger by the day.
It's 5 minutes to midnight for the non-China world...and it seems Joe Inc is not up to the task.

The US looking after the US first, keeping its people from fighting and dying in any more wars, keeping America safe...is all fair enough...*it's just a pity it didn't tell its allies long before now!*...so they could've tried to make other arrangements....borrowed some nukes, nuke armed subs etc.


----------

